# R34 GTR MPIII / one owner / 7000km . . . clean as ****!



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

These GTRs getting rare, but great some of them survive


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice. I thought the standard wheels were darker though?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Nice. I thought the standard wheels were darker though?


Good call, I thought that too,but had a memory of a j-pamphlet showing two colours in late 2001???? . . . M.Fuggles will correct us)


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:bowdown1: pure pron... :bowdown1:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

looks as mint as the day it roleld off the production line!


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Why does flip paint work so so well on an r34? MpIII is outstanding


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

For sale where? By whom? and how much??


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

SEXY


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I THINK FOG LIGHTS NEED TO COME OF


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeeesus, that looks clean!

Seems to be in fantastic condition.

For sale? If so any details please?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

A friend of mine from the car business here in japan, send me the pics as pure entertainment, have asked him again, and apparently its up for sale for around 5.500.000Yen.

Car may be genuine as they claim full Nissan dealers records for the car.
Tune:
NISMO height adjustment type 2WAY suspension
NISMO muffler
ARC radiator hood panel

7000km
year: 2000

Too expensive, thought understandable for enthusiasts


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful 34
Hopefully it goes to a good home.
Also there are Nismo instruments installed, so i would not be to shure about the km.


Terje.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

rb26 said:


> A beautiful 34
> Hopefully it goes to a good home.
> Also there are Nismo instruments installed, so i would not be to shure about the km.
> 
> ...


Good call, was interested in this and checked the mail I got with the Nissan dealer notes:


> H12/9 901km
> H13/4 1481km
> H14/8 2476km
> H15/7 2768km
> ...


The H stands for japanese year counts "HEISEI" and the number after the /x is the month of the check. H12 equals year 2000. If the original Nissan service manual has stamped and sealed service notes written by qualified or even the same Nissan dealer, you know that the millage is true . . . which most cars don`t have . . also does a car like this need to have yearly MOT notes in those note books.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

that must one of the tidiest 34s I have ever seen, stunning !


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

car looks wonderful...

I like the amber backlight of the nismo speedo. 



gtrlux said:


>


----------



## bava 2 (Mar 29, 2009)

MPIII wow..thats one clean r34.:bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Had today a chat with the boss from Act-R a tuner here in Aichiken:

He said 3 weeks ago Nissan was auctioning a R34 GTR V-SpecII Nuer in Bayside Blue with unbelievable 0km on the clock:runaway::runaway:
The car was put on a truck in 2002 when it came out from the Nissan production plant and rolled about max 300meters in its lifespan of 9years. The car was kept in a Nissan yard with all kind of brandnew cars for various purposes, most get used and resold after a certain time. This yard is somehow called yard of the lost children in Nissan workers circles. The boss from act-R thinks that Nissan has around 20-50 R34 GTRs with not more then 2km on the clock there. . . . but nobody knows exactly where that yard is, out of concerns the cars would be stolen, being long time sleeping brandnew cars and therefore potential theft items.

Other thing for toni: The MPIII had its wheels in silver other then bronze, so they are OEM in silver.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

That is one nice 34! I think the wheels would look better in bronze though


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Just looking and thinking, I'd have that over a 35 any day of the week!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ah on the wheels, though I do think the bronze would look nicer oddly!

How much would I like to go to that Nissan yard!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Ah on the wheels, though I do think the bronze would look nicer oddly!
> 
> How much would I like to go to that Nissan yard!!


If you know where it is and who to ask . . . cars get auctioned by a strange Nissan trading company usually, seems to be the shipping brokers that handle the exports inside Nissan co.ltd.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I want it!





.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Imagine buying a R-34Gtr with zero km on the clock


Terje.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

rb26 said:


> Imagine buying a R-34Gtr with zero km on the clock
> 
> 
> Terje.


just fit a new Nismo clock


----------



## romz (Jan 27, 2011)

She look like brand new!!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Cenrtainly is a beauty, but at just over £41K without shipping and taxes i think it will be staying where it is unless a collector splashes the cash.:runaway:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bandit said:


> Cenrtainly is a beauty, but at just over £41K without shipping and taxes i think it will be staying where it is unless a collector splashes the cash.:runaway:


Agree, but that`s the kind of money you look at . . . if it would be a V-Spec II Nuer the price would be between 8.000.000-9.000.000Yen.

Collectors perversion


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks stunning, me want!


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Very nice, still saving hard (ish).....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I need to see these new R34 GTR's that are still in a car park somewhere!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Best GTR and best colour, good post!!!


----------



## Jun- (Oct 18, 2010)

mp3 hands down...best example of a stock with an awesome paint


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

That has to be a bargain at that money, you could drive it a couple of thousand summer miles a year, keep it well looked after and that would be as good as money in the bank. I know four plumbers and electricians who are investing there er... "spare" earnings into Vintage bikes as they have fun on them and the cash can be re-released in years to come. I'm sure that's why some of these "collectors" "collect" cars, they are basically enjoyable retirement funds. That will sell no prob...

On another note why oh why do we tune our cars? I remember when my engine bay looked just like that almost 6 years and well over 60k GBP ago...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

blue34 said:


> That has to be a bargain at that money, you could drive it a couple of thousand summer miles a year, keep it well looked after and that would be as good as money in the bank. I know four plumbers and electricians who are investing there er... "spare" earnings into Vintage bikes as they have fun on them and the cash can be re-released in years to come. I'm sure that's why some of these "collectors" "collect" cars, they are basically enjoyable retirement funds. That will sell no prob...
> 
> On another note why oh why do we tune our cars? I remember when my engine bay looked just like that almost 6 years and well over 60k GBP ago...


Spot on mate, 
I always enjoy peoples crazy tuned cars on the net, meets or in the business . . . . but its all like eating too much and having your guts blown up like a balloon, then at some point when your are fed up with all that tuning stuff, you again get appetite and that is when cars like these low millage bangers are the things you like to look at.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

lovely!


----------

